# Happy Birthday Max!



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Max turns 5 years old tomorrow. Hard to believe. We are spending the week in Pismo Beach, located on the Central Coast of California. Yesterday we spent the morning at Avila Beach, a dog beach a few miles north. Here are several pictures of Max enjoying the surf, retrieving his Chuckit Ball. He will retrieve the ball as many times as we throw it.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Happy Birthday Max!! From your friend, Maxi !


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Happy birthday wonderful boy!!
It looks as though you are already having so much fun


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Love this photos!!!! Happy birthday, Dear Max!!!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday Max, what a great time you're having!.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy birthday handsome! He's looking great!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Happy Birthday Max! Daisy wishes she could swim with you!!!


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Happy birthday max!!


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Happy Birthday handsome Max. Looks like he was thoroughly enjoying his romp in the water.


----------



## thomas&betts (May 13, 2014)

Happy B-day Max! Camp-outs on Pismo Beach in the old days bring back great memories, especially on July 4th holiday! Watch out for rip tides. He looks tuckered after all that activity.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Happy birthday Max! You definitely are a beach dog. 

Hope you both are enjoying your vacation!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Happy Birthday Max. Harley says your beaches look as good as ours! Have a great day with lots of treats.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 5th Birthday Max!

I can't think of a better way to celebrate your birthday than spending it at the beach and doing all your favorite things!


----------



## chloesmomMI (May 4, 2013)

Happy birthday, Max! What a happy-looking boy!


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

happy birthday max! enjoy every minute!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday to the "other" Max!


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Happy birthday Max. Oscar says Hi


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Happy Birthday Max. Looks like he is having a blast.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday Max!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Max*

A very Happy Birthday, Max!!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

The birthday boy looks like he's having a blast. Wish we could join you guys at the beach!


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

That's awesome! Happy birthday Max, Enjoy!!!


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Looking good, Max! Happy birthday! you are a very lucky pooch to have access to such a great beach. Not too many around here allow dogs in the summer and none off leash. Enjoy!


----------



## The life of Piper (Feb 24, 2015)

Happy birthday max!!!! Luv piper PS its my birthday too!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy (belated) Birthday handsome boy!


----------

